# Are your local governments preparing for tyranny?



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been studying a lot, lately, about whats going on around the country regarding people and communities opening their eyes to federal imposition of unjust laws which take away rights and prepare society for the coming tyrannical takeover. I wonder whats going on around your neck of the woods? Are your communities voicing their disapproval to the federal government? Are your sheriffs standing between you and the feds? Do you feel that you have good Constitutional protection from your local government?


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing at all going on here in my neck of the woods! Wish I could say there was...but nope, nothing. Just people fast asleep


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Just found out yesterday that our county sherriff


Sorry. Hit the send button too soon! Our county sheriff has decided he will no longer sign off on any request forms for fully auto purchases. I haven't talked to him yet to determine his reasoning, but plan to.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Our emergency management group has upped their prepping for disaster, but nothing has been done about keeping the people at bay. Few Sheriff's Offices would be able to slow or stop a revolt by the people, they just don't have the numbers.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

There is a huge movement within local municipalities to accept & pledge to follow the U.N. 's Agenda 21.
I was shocked! Whole cities & small towns are signed on the participate in "Sustainable Development", as defined by the U.N. I have actually been on a website (Damned if I can find it again) which lists the proud communties who are partners, and have made this agenda part of their charter.
Someone here with more knowledge than myself on this subject, feel free to chime in- and rebut this post! I'd be pleased to hear differently. 
No, most localities are quietly going along; it's a source of much-needed revenue, the whole "compliance" thing....


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Most of the municipalities who are signing onto Agenda 21 do NOT know what it is about. They think they are doing something "green" or "earth friendly". That is why you have to be involved and educate them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know what Agenda 21 is but I don't even like the sound of Agenda 21. I also don't like the fact that Agenda 01-20 were obvious failures and they felt that they had to give it another try. Of course with the UN it doesn't surprise me as most of what they do is a failure. Now to go use my Google-Fu on Agenda 21.

Hmmmmm:

http://www.thenewamerican.com/revie...-video-explores-how-agenda-21-will-affect-you


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

My state passed a bill rejecting agenda 21.

My state is preparing for something. The county our business is located, well, a group has been granted 1 million to train locals (law enforcement and national guard i assume) on urban and rural unrest or whatever you want to call it. It's not rumor, heard it from a horse's mouth.... And the reason ' too many have been in the desert for too long'. BS. We the people, willing to stand up for our freedoms are the new terrorist. They are preparing for US!!!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I live in a rural county. I doubt I could find anyone in local gov't. that knows anything about Agenda 21, and most, probably, have not even heard of it. 

Their biggest concern currently is passage of a meals tax that will be used to provide additional funding to local public schools. Thats all that matters. Its "fo da chillrun, you know"!

There was some local news chatter about some big earthquake drill today here in the SE. Don't know exactly who was "drilling", but I did catch some talk about local schools having the kids get beneath their desks and "hug each other" during the drill. I guess that instead of evacuating the building considering to the collapse hazard they have them hugging each other 'goodbye' hiding underneath their school desks prior to being crushed to death! 

To put it bluntly, my entire region hasn't a clue to what could soon befall them.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Are your local governments preparing for tyranny?"

Mine spends its time on how to raise taxes without people noticing,


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

sofasurfer said:


> I have been studying a lot, lately, about whats going on around the country regarding people and communities opening their eyes to federal imposition of unjust laws which take away rights and prepare society for the coming tyrannical takeover. I wonder whats going on around your neck of the woods? Are your communities voicing their disapproval to the federal government? Are your sheriffs standing between you and the feds? Do you feel that you have good Constitutional protection from your local government?


The only place our sheriffs are standing is in the line at Dunkin Donuts...


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Most of the municipalities who are signing onto Agenda 21 do NOT know what it is about. They think they are doing something "green" or "earth friendly". That is why you have to be involved and educate them.


You're absolutely right-they DON'T know what they've signed on for. These things never get a vote from the public; some short-sighted public cervix running the city is unwittingly agreeing to a much larger agenda. If more Sheriffs were Oathkeepers & knew about these things, they'd still be the chief LEO in a given county, no matter what the politicos signed on for.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Public cervix? Would that be a hooker? Sorry, couldn't resist on your otherwise fine serious post! I wish I had a nickel for every typo I've made!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I just read a big chunk of this non binding yearly project from the UN to control forests, or as their know locally game lands. I wish I had a penny for every times the first five pages used the word sovereign, sole right, independent to declare the relevant states had control of their land. 

The entire scary document is an article about forest management. The horror.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> I just read a big chunk of this non binding yearly project from the UN to control forests, or as their know locally game lands. I wish I had a penny for every times the first five pages used the word sovereign, sole right, independent to declare the relevant states had control of their land.
> 
> The entire scary document is an article about forest management. The horror.


You can find all the details at the U.N.s website http://www.un.org/en/. This is a small fraction of the horror they plan to impliment under "agenda 21" as soon a Americans give up the fight.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> My state passed a bill rejecting agenda 21.
> 
> My state is preparing for something. The county our business is located, well, a group has been granted 1 million to train locals (law enforcement and national guard i assume) on urban and rural unrest or whatever you want to call it.


What is your state?


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> There is a huge movement within local municipalities to accept & pledge to follow the U.N. 's Agenda 21.


This is true. Many local areas are being led to their own slaughter. They think they are helping the earth by watching the U.S. being infiltrated by the U.N.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't know what Agenda 21 is


http://www.un.org/esa/dsd/agenda21/

http://www.un.org/esa/dsd/agenda21/res_agenda21_00.shtml

The worst part about the whole thing is that compliance will be manditory by all people and compliance will be forced through monetary and violent means.
One of the provisions of Obamacare is that if you own a gun you will pay thousands of dollars for insurance. If you want insurance you can afford then all you have to do is turn in your gun.
Stuff like this is why the crack whore Nancy Pelosi said that we can not know what is in the bill until we pass it. 
By the way, I heard a quote by barack today. He said, in reference to Romney, "A candidate that will not tell you his plan until he's elected, has something to hide. This coming from the makers of ObamaCare.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

How is the UN going to attempt to enforce a non binding document that screams it can not be enforced for pages?

Where does Obama care mention guns? It doesn't law out coverages or deductions, the insurance companies do that. 

I so hope you are a Poe and not actually believing this... For your sake and anyone close to you.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is this for a county or a borough/township to make the decision on A21?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Is this for a county or a borough/township to make the decision on A21?


Lilmissy, since it is an international treaty, the federal government is the decision maker. But, many local governments have started to utilize A21 as a guideline, thinking it will be endorsed by the Fed at a later date. This would put then ahead of the curve. The problem is, many local politicians have no idea of the content in the document


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, in my neck of the woods, everyone is trying to justify the number of officers that we have, because the federal government is cutting billets allowed to various agencies. That's right: FEWER federal LEOs, not more. Apparently the government is trying to save money, which is great, unless it jeopardizes the safety of the country and her people. 

Other than that? Nope, no grand conspiracy here.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

this is what is going on in my neck of the woods.

http://www.bizjournals.com/wichita/blog/2010/11/officials-break-ground-on-heartland.html?page=all


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Is this for a county or a borough/township to make the decision on A21?


Agenda 21 is a plan concocted by the U.N. Our government, in disregard for the Rights and privileges set forth in our Constitution chooses to abide by these rules. We, as American Citizens, have NO duty to abide by it. We may, however, forfeit our God-given rights, if we choose to believe that our government has authority over those rights. The U.N. is NOT an American institution and our government was never granted the privilege or right to integrate our system of laws into the U.N. system.
A good starting point to learn about our rights is... 



Google "constitution" and learn more.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Lilmissy, since it is an international treaty, the federal government is the decision maker. But, many local governments have started to utilize A21 as a guideline, thinking it will be endorsed by the Fed at a later date. This would put then ahead of the curve. The problem is, many local politicians have no idea of the content in the document


The government may be making these decisions BUT the government is in absolute violation of the rights and privileges set forth in the Constitution. Therefore, those laws are non-binding.

Read about the Constitution. And there are some amazing videos on youtube.com. Search for "constitution", "cspoa", "sheriff richard mack".


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

db2469 said:


> The only place our sheriffs are standing is in the line at Dunkin Donuts...


You must have really crappy cops then. They should be getting them delivered to the station!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

sofasurfer said:


> The government may be making these decisions BUT the government is in absolute violation of the rights and privileges set forth in the Constitution. Therefore, those laws are non-binding.
> 
> Read about the Constitution. And there are some amazing videos on youtube.com. Search for "constitution", "cspoa", "sheriff richard mack".


I did not EVER state that I agree with this in any way. I have read and continue to study the Constitution continuously. I have no doubt that, by our Govt agreeing to this UN bull$hit, it is committing a crime against the American people and I, for one, would not, in any way, wish to abide by these unconstitutional laws. I wasn't sure if you thought that I was agreeing with them or misunderstanding our Constitution, but I wanted to ensure I made my personal opinion clear. I took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States and will continue to do so until there is no longer a US recognizable by anyone, or I die. Whichever comes first. If you did not intend to suggest either my ignorance of these UN laws or the Constitution, then I offer my apologies for misunderstanding.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> How is the UN going to attempt to enforce a non binding document that screams it can not be enforced for pages?
> 
> Where does Obama care mention guns? It doesn't law out coverages or deductions, the insurance companies do that.
> 
> I so hope you are a Poe and not actually believing this... For your sake and anyone close to you.


I don't know what you mean by a Poe, and I'm not the one you're replying too, but I don't think you've taken much time to study what your commenting on.

Obamacare as a specific does not have to mention guns, the doctrine has already been in place for years.

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-05-13-nra-doctors-guns_n.htm

Not only that, I've been taught that as an EMT for a child over 12 years old, I'm not allowed to tell the PARENT that she is pregnant, he has an STD, or is doing other activities they might disagree with because of HIPAA act.

Nice, so the government can

mandate that a child is allowed to be killed before birth, 
it can force one party to pay for child support if the other doesn't want an abortion
it can dictate that tax payer funds are used for abortions even though that violates others religious views
it can force every other citizen to pay for children of people who cant afford to feed and care for theirs
it can hold a parent legally responsible for the actions of a child, and yet prevent that parent from disciplining the child as they see fit
it can hold a parent legally responsible for the actions of a child, and yet forbid EMS from discussing their minor child's problems with them
it can also require an ADULT to register their parents income as combined total with theirs in regards to student aid (I personally watched this happen to a girl at my school who is over 18 and living alone and had to list her parents income in order to apply for HER OWN student aid)

Our government has become so huge and bloated, run by people who look for reasons to justify their jobs and seeking re-election instead of doing the job they were put in office for that "we the people" are being used as traction while the unions and corporations fight each other with endless deep pockets of OUR money. One of which we can voluntarily contribute to, and the other not. How is that fair?

Also, UN doctrine would not be enforced by the UN, it would be ratified into US law, and then that would make US citizens subject to the regulations and restrictions put on countries where it's socially acceptable to beat your wife, kill your daughter if you think she's promiscuous, have someone "legally" mutilate her body to "protect" her from lust... all of this enforced not by the UN, but by US law enforcement because it would effectively become the law of the land.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> If you did not intend to suggest either my ignorance of these UN laws or the Constitution, then I offer my apologies for misunderstanding.


I just offered information. Learning about this stuff is new to me also.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

No problem SofaSurfer. Just wanted to clarify


----------

